# Subject: 9 words or statements women use...



## Swtbrat (Jan 20, 2008)

1.) Fine : This is the word women use to end an argument when they are

right and you need to shut up.



2.) Five Minutes : If she is getting dressed, this means a half an

hour. Five minutes is only five minutes if you have just been given

five more minutes to watch the game before helping around the house.



3.) Nothing : This is the calm before the storm. This means something,

and you should be on your toes. Arguments that begin with nothing

usually end in fine.



4.) Go Ahead : This is a dare, not permission. Don't Do It!



5.) Loud Sigh : This is actually a word, but is a non-verbal statement

often misunderstood by men. A loud sigh means she thinks you are an

idiot and wonders why she is wasting her time standing here and

arguing with you about nothing.(Refer back to #3 for the meaning of

nothing.)



6.)That's Okay : This is one of the most dangerous statements a woman

can make to a man. That's okay means she wants to think long and hard

before deciding how and when you will pay for your mistake.



7.) Thanks : A woman is thanking you, do not question, or faint. Just

say you're welcome.



8.) Whatever : Is a women's way of saying Thank YOU!



9.) Don't worry about it, I got it: Another dangerous statement,

meaning this is something that a woman has told a man to do several

times, but is now doing it herself. This will later result in a man

asking 'What's wrong?' For the woman's response refer to #3.



Send this to the men you know, to warn them about arguments they can avoid if they remember the terminology.



Send this to all the women you know to give them a good laugh, cause they know it's true.

Brat!


----------



## COWHER (Jan 20, 2008)

hey lady's here is how to avoid starting an argument. be normal and don't talk in code!!!!! good lord no wonder there is a 90% divorce rate.


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 20, 2008)

Men are from Mars,thats why you don't understand. :bisl :ikiyo 
LOL

Brat!


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 20, 2008)

Trick to Understanding Men. Drew will explain for all of the ladies on here.

Fine - Fine

Five Minutes - If it's football, between 15 minutes and 2 hours. Anything else, tomorrow.

Nothing - Thank God... some peace and quiet, but for some reason I have the feeling something's gonna happen.

Go Ahead - Go Ahead, don't really care, football is on.

Loud Sigh - This woman is as crazy as a rabbit's hat.

That's ok - That's ok.

Thanks - Ungrateful lazy woman... all she does is sit around.. and *grumble grumble

Whatever - Whatever you want dear, I'm too tired to disagree though I probably do

Don't Worry About It, I Got It - Time to seriously kiss some rear end, gonna sleep in the garage with the tegus if I don't make her happy.


----------



## jimski427 (Jan 27, 2008)

lol women are confusing... why cant they just say what the mean... my GF uses those dam codes... i normaly just tell her to shut up... lol or ask for a sandwich  lol j.k... but it is confusing and women need to stop this nonsensical BS and learn to say what they mean... because i get in trouble when i say stuff bluntly because most women cant handle it... quit ***** footing around it and tell it like it is


----------



## lizardboy101 (Jan 27, 2008)

ya women need to stop the code crap...or someone needs to write a manual


----------



## boygenius (Jan 28, 2008)

frankly, i kinda like it how females are harder to figure.

the thrill is in the chase, but even then everything has its limits.

because who values something given as much as something they have to work for?

well that's MY preference anyway.


----------



## jimski427 (Jan 28, 2008)

i wouldnt mind working for it... but they dont need to develope their own meanings for language... lol


----------



## angelrose (Jan 28, 2008)

hmmmm, ( loud sigh )
maybe you guys should not make us say those words ...............
lmao ....


----------



## boygenius (Jan 28, 2008)

i think some women talk jibberish only because it makes sense in their head but not necessarily to the world


----------



## angelrose (Jan 28, 2008)

:bs 

" That's Okay "
lmao,lmao ..


----------



## playlboi (Jan 28, 2008)

women, sometimes, they can't even understand themselves. so how can we understand them?

women, you can't live with them. YOU CAN'T LIVE WITH THEM.

:-D


----------



## angelrose (Jan 28, 2008)

lot2 ................. " Go Ahead "


lol.......


----------

